# Baby Oil as Eye Makeup Remover



## mrstucker (Sep 19, 2006)

I usually use either Lancome's Bifacils, or Mary Kay's eye makeup remover...love them both, hate the high price.    My friend suggested today that I use baby oil.   She swears it takes off even waterproof eye makeup effortlessly, and costs hardly anything.   

She says she uses the oil to take off her eye makeup, then washes her entire face with regular cleanser.   She's done this for years.

My question is, does anyone else here do this?   Is there a problem with this?  I mean, if it's effective, why not?


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2006)

Yerk. It'll remove everything, but it's not that great to use around the eyes. It's not that great to use on babies, really. Lots of artifical, processed funk in it.

I'd recommend using something a little less heavy and more natrual, oil-wise. Go for a natrual cold-pressed oil like almond or apricot, and olive oil is wonderful if you have dry skin and eye wrinkles.


----------



## Makeuplovingal (Sep 19, 2006)

For something more natural, jojoba works great. You can find it at Trader Joe's, I think, or health food stores. I personally wouldn't use baby oil on my face or eyes, but I don't even like to use it on my DS!


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 20, 2006)

I use cocoa butter. I let the heat of my fingertips melt it and then use it to remove makeup.


----------



## sadeyes32 (Sep 22, 2006)

I use vaseline.


----------



## hootie2177 (Sep 22, 2006)

I use the makeup remover wipes made by ponds and then cleanse my face afterwards


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Yerk. It'll remove everything, but it's not that great to use around the eyes. It's not that great to use on babies, really. Lots of artifical, processed funk in it.

I'd recommend using something a little less heavy and more natrual, oil-wise. Go for a natrual cold-pressed oil like almond or apricot, and olive oil is wonderful if you have dry skin and eye wrinkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Lara...but where in the world do I find almost or apricot oil?   Are there any brands I should try?  And olive oil...does it matter what kind?


----------



## lara (Sep 25, 2006)

Health food stores and organic stores carry a wide variety of natrual oil. As far as olive oil is concerned, whatever you have in the cupboard is fine (as long as it isn't some hideous hydrogenated 'artificial' olive oil).


----------



## xbeckyx (Sep 28, 2006)

iv never tried baby oil, i would find it too oily to put on my eyes. But i do use baby lotion which is gentle and great, it removes all of my make up. I remove eye and face make up with the baby lotion then i cleanse my face.


----------



## calbear (Oct 10, 2006)

I use baby oil every night to remove the glue from my lashline and eyeliner.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 

 
_I usually use either Lancome's Bifacils, or Mary Kay's eye makeup remover...love them both, hate the high price. My friend suggested today that I use baby oil. She swears it takes off even waterproof eye makeup effortlessly, and costs hardly anything. 

She says she uses the oil to take off her eye makeup, then washes her entire face with regular cleanser. She's done this for years.

My question is, does anyone else here do this? Is there a problem with this? I mean, if it's effective, why not?_

 
your friend is right thats all i have ever used it takes it right off and have had no problem i dont have to rub it off as much as when useing makeup remover i personaly like it and recomend you try for your self


----------



## little teaser (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Yerk. It'll remove everything, but it's not that great to use around the eyes. It's not that great to use on babies, really. Lots of artifical, processed funk in it.

I'd recommend using something a little less heavy and more natrual, oil-wise. Go for a natrual cold-pressed oil like almond or apricot, and olive oil is wonderful if you have dry skin and eye wrinkles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it cant be no worst than all the shadows we pack on every day and as long as you rinse throughly after wards i have exstremly sensitive eyes i cant even wear certain eye shadows or eye moisterizer but never had a problem with baby oil but i do rinse throughly afterwards


----------



## redambition (Oct 14, 2006)

this thread just saved me a lot of money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never been able to find a decent (and cheap) eye make up remover and was going to shell out some major cash for a high quality one. i tried baby oil last night and all my makeup just melted off on the first swipe! 

i'm not that keen on using mineral oil, so i'm going to try some sweet almond oil. still a lot cheaper than high end makeup removers.


----------



## cindysilver4 (Nov 9, 2006)

I like Neutrogena's eye makeup remover -- it's like Bifacils in that it's two layers, you shake it up and then apply.  It always takes off ALL my eye makeup, including waterproof mascara and eyeliner.  I love the stuff! (I also use it to remove long-lasting lip stuff-- like superstay, colorstay overtime, etc.)  I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope this helps!!


----------



## mrstucker (Nov 29, 2006)

OK...so I found that Burt's Bees makes an Apricol Oil for babies.   I love it!  It's only about $10 for a bottle (still cheaper than Lancome or Mary Kay), and it will probably last me 3-4 months.    And, it smells AMAZING!

Thanks all for the input and suggestions!


----------



## Jacq-i (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooh... I love Burt's Bees! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried it yet? Does it work well?


----------

